# مشروعي في كراسي الأسنان



## ASHKAR (12 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
أنا مشروع تخرجي في كراسي الأسنان
و أريد الحصول علي هيكل كرسي أسنان 
الهيكل فقط .. بدون أي موتور أو أي شئ أخر ..الهيكل فقط لا غير
له هذا الشكل







و ليس مثل هذا






أرجو منكم الإفادة

و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (12 مارس 2008)

نرحب بك .

وهل يوجد في الكرسي الثاني هيكل داخلي ؟

على العموم اضغط هنا للاطلاع فقط .

وبأنتظار ردك .

البغدادي


----------



## ASHKAR (13 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا أخي الكريم

و لكني أريد شراء الهيكل 

فهل يوجد مكان معين أو شركة معينة يمكنها توفير الهيكل


----------



## ams4791 (2 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم: اذ ممكن ان تفيدوني بموضوع صيانة اجهزة الاسنان التي تعمل على الحركات المكانكيه


----------



## المسلم84 (3 أغسطس 2009)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

أنا برأيي تشوف الشركات المتخصصة بكراسي الاسنان ممكن يكون عندهم كراسي مستعملة للبيع ..
بتوفر عليك كثير....


----------



## baseemsh (4 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم اخي العزيز 
في البداية يجب ان تحدد شكل عطل المحرك لديك 
وبما ان مبدء المحرك الميكانيكي بسيط فمن السهل الاطلاع وتحديد موقع العطل


----------

